# Taxation on existing offshore job



## vipinb (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi,

i am migrating to Australia as a Permanent Resident from Bangalore India. My present employer has asked me to continue to work from the remotely and they dont want any change...they will assume i am working for them like b4 but just that i am not in the office...

I am worried about double taxation, while staying in Australia as a permamanent Resident if i continue my software job in India will i end up paying double tax to both Indian and Australian government.

Thanks,
Vipin.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

vipinb said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am migrating to Australia as a Permanent Resident from Bangalore India. My present employer has asked me to continue to work from the remotely and they dont want any change...they will assume i am working for them like b4 but just that i am not in the office...
> 
> ...


There are arrangements between some countries re Taxation credits and rates may vary from one country to another.
The Indian taxation laws would I expect have information in regard to how your position will be viewed there and in Australia you'll need to look at Australian Taxation Office Homepage


----------

